# Why is the chi so cheap on ebay?



## smallpuppy (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm just wondering if those chi products have been used or fakes? In some of the flat iron auctions they even offer a 1 year warranty but my hair stylist told me that the warranty has to go through by a hair profesional. Any info would be great.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 31, 2007)

There are fake Chis on Ebay. Be careful when purchasing!


----------



## hellman (Sep 3, 2007)

I have learned not to trust prices that are that good on ebay. Far too doubtful


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 3, 2007)

fake curling irons?

what has this world come to


----------



## ppalada (Sep 3, 2007)

hmm..interesting..i got my chi at folica.com..and they have some deals..ebay is very iffy..but ya its so hard to tell these days wats real or not..


----------



## Nicholyse (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm not sure.. but I bought mine there for $80... the plug is a bit diff. from my old one, but it straightens just the same, came with all the same box/packaging, etc. I'm happy with my purchase from Ebay.. way better than the 145 I would have paid elsewhere


----------



## kisska3000 (Sep 11, 2007)

it fake on ebay. i bought one and when i used it its just felt like a iron straightener you would buy for $10 or so. i still have it. used it once and thats about it. so don't buy it. u will just waste your money on it. if its chip its fake.


----------



## twinnyroo (Sep 13, 2007)

my chi was about 60 dollars because my aunt is a hairdresser but i wouldnt trust ebay and buy from a salon type place


----------



## farris2 (Sep 13, 2007)

If you do buy on Ebay and use Paypal to pay and the iron is cheap,you can get your money back by filing a dispute with Paypal.That seller could also be booted off Ebay. Ebay bought Paypal some time ago.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 13, 2007)

I wouldn't buy one if it's going for something as cheap as 10 dollars or something, but some of them are real, or close enough. Check out the sellers feedback always always always. Its the best way to feel more confident about what you are purchasing. See if they have an insurance option or a return policy. Communicate with them, send them messages asking lots of questions, and ask for more pictures of the actual product you are getting if the auction shows only a generic picture. If the price is reasonable, they have good feedback, and are willing to work with you and communicate with you then your chances of being screwed get lower and lower. And insurance/return options are a great plus.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 13, 2007)

Check the seller's feedback. That is a good indication on whether the item is an original or fake. I did buy a fake Chi... from Sally Beauty and it was 70. It is called CVS and it works well with my hair.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Check the seller's feedback. That is a good indication on whether the item is an original or fake. I did buy a fake Chi... from Sally Beauty and it was 70. It is called CVS and it works well with my hair. It's actually called the GVP CHI. Gvp stands for generic value products. And the gvp stuff is the exact same thing as the origional w/o the fancy name attached. Like the GVP matrix sleek look shampoo is literally the same product as the matrix stuff. It even lists the matrix ingredients on the back of the bottle beside the GVP ingredients to prove it. The GVP is 69.99 regularly, but is on sale right now for 59.99.

lol I work at Sally.


----------



## Ryababe (Sep 13, 2007)

prob fake or used or doesnt work


----------



## Aprill (Sep 14, 2007)

because 90% of them are not real


----------



## Marisol (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's actually called the GVP CHI. Gvp stands for generic value products. And the gvp stuff is the exact same thing as the origional w/o the fancy name attached. Like the GVP matrix sleek look shampoo is literally the same product as the matrix stuff. It even lists the matrix ingredients on the back of the bottle beside the GVP ingredients to prove it. The GVP is 69.99 regularly, but is on sale right now for 59.99.

lol I work at Sally.

I am such a dork. I used the wrong acronym. But yes it works fantastic!


----------



## MissXXXrae (Sep 14, 2007)

go on folica.com they have them on there for 99


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Sep 17, 2007)

Be careful what you bid on. Read the users comments from other members that have purchased from them. Read any negative comments, check their seller rating score and read the product description VERYYYYY carefully!!!


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with being very careful on Ebay ...my S/O has bought fake NIKE from there...he returned them....make sure you pay with PAYPAL


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 17, 2007)

I read a story about ebay today that L'oreal is suing them for fake items.


----------



## karrieann (Sep 17, 2007)

fake or stolen. i watched a show and they said ebay is loaded with stolen items.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif fake or stolen. i watched a show and they said ebay is loaded with stolen items. I'm not surprised!


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 17, 2007)

Be careful of fakes.


----------



## shan808shan (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, be very weary of purchasing on ebay. A friend of mines bought one, and let me borrow when mines broke and it was no comparison!! I buy mines online and some sites have good deals on em whenever they have sales.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Sep 19, 2007)

I personally dont buy anything from ebay. I think a lot of items are fake wether or not they seem to be.

andsome stuff thats auctioned on there is a bit too scary(i.e man selling his virginity 2 years ago!)


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 19, 2007)

Ebay used to be awesome, the concept being that regular people were going online and selling their personal stuff, collectibles. etc. Now it seems out of hand, just an online market for more new items, and fake stuff if you are not careful.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 19, 2007)

Be careful honey!


----------

